# mehrere popups öffnen ausm gleichen fenster



## FtK (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

 hab da wieder ein prob und hoffe dass man mir "wieder" helfen kann^^

 Im Moment sieht mein script aus:

 Head:

 <script language="JavaScript"> 
 function openWindow() { popupWin = window.open(http://www.blablabla.XX', 'remote', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130') }                 
 </script> 

 Im Body wird dann ganz simpel an der gewünschten stelle nen hyperlink gesetzt:

 --> "javascriptpenWindow();"

 Wie soll ich das script nun ändern sodass es möglich ist mehrere popups zu öffnen?

 Mit SUFU hab ichs probiert, möchte halt mein script ungern ganz ändern, weis nur soviel dass ich den popups Namen zuweisen soll.

 greeZ fab!o


----------



## Adam Wille (15. Dezember 2004)

```
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<!--

function openWindow() {
popupWin1 = window.open(http://www.blablabla.XX', 'remote1', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130');
popupWin2 = window.open(http://www.blablabla2.XX', 'remote2', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130');
popupWin3 = window.open(http://www.blablabla3.XX', 'remote3', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130');
[etc.]
}

//-->
</script>
```
hth,
Adam


----------



## FtK (15. Dezember 2004)

noch ein problem, habs so eingebunden [hyperlink sieht dann so aus: javascriptpenWindow('name des popups')

   Bei allen links öffnet sich aber der popup der sich zuoberst in der liste befindet  
  Hier ists immer 'popupWin1' 

  <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
 <!--

 function openWindow() {
 popupWin1 = window.open(http://www.blablabla.XX', 'remote1', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130');
 popupWin2 = window.open(http://www.blablabla2.XX', 'remote2', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130');
 popupWin3 = window.open(http://www.blablabla3.XX', 'remote3', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130');
 [etc.]
 }

 //-->
 </script> 

      greeZ fab!o

 /EDIT: Könntest du mir auch grad sagen wie man die popups zentrieren kann? THX


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du beliebig viele Fenster öffnen willst, kannst du es so tun:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
    function openWindow() 
    { 
        popupWin = window.open('http://www.blablabla.XX', '_blank', 'width=435, height=447,left=290,top=130');
    }
//-->
</script>
```
...benutze als Fenstername "_blank".
Dies ist ein reservierter Name, welcher den Browser veranlasst, immer ein neues Fenster zu Öffnen.(das macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn du den Fensternamen nicht für etwas benötigst)

Um ein Popup auf dem Bildschirm zu zentrieren, musst du Folgendes berechnen:
top: (Bildschirmhöhe/2)-(Fensterhöhe/2)
left: (Bildschirmbreite/2)-(Fensterbreite/2)

Die Bildschirmauflösung ermittelt man über:
*screen.height* und *screen.width*


----------

